

A trip down technology memory lane - hncj
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/ITProfessionals/EthicsIT/a-trip-down-technology-memory

======
tobiasu
Ahh, sometimes I wish computers still had real front panels. How nice it would
be to quickly manipulate physical memory and registers when a machine crashed.

